# DIY- duct tape fletching, effective!



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Awsome. Should lighten that picture up so we can get a better look it


----------



## L2fish (Nov 9, 2011)

Ya da duc tape gud fer anytin der donta ya know heh! Good one!


----------



## rprieto1981 (Nov 27, 2011)

SilentElk said:


> Awsome. Should lighten that picture up so we can get a better look it


i did lighten up the pic but my camera phone is to bright i wanted to get a close up and all i got was a big flash of light so "no flash" was better.


----------



## bnations (Feb 10, 2010)

A trick for close up photography is to sweep a flashlight across the item while the shutter is open. This gives you a lot more control over the end result than most typical flashes will allow. Here's a 5 part series showing how a gun blogger takes pictures with lots of tips and tricks for close-in photography as well as tips for getting good lighting.

http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2008/09/photographing-airguns-part-5.html


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Pretty creative fix..........especially for the guy who buys new arrows and goes on a hunt, only to discover all his fletching fell off. Not going to strip my cap wraps and Blazers at this point, but a good "Hail Mary" remedy in a pinch.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

lol, i gotta try this just because...wouldn't be a ******* if i didn't. step by step instructions,bro. come on!


----------



## rprieto1981 (Nov 27, 2011)

HawgEnvy said:


> lol, i gotta try this just because...wouldn't be a ******* if i didn't. step by step instructions,bro. come on!


here the vid i got it from, experiment with different styles of fletchings see what works for you.

http://youtu.be/ETGPt6svUn0


----------



## rprieto1981 (Nov 27, 2011)

bnations said:


> A trick for close up photography is to sweep a flashlight across the item while the shutter is open. This gives you a lot more control over the end result than most typical flashes will allow. Here's a 5 part series showing how a gun blogger takes pictures with lots of tips and tricks for close-in photography as well as tips for getting good lighting.
> 
> http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2008/09/photographing-airguns-part-5.html


ill check it out thanks bro


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

That's why I switched to FOBs.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Stoo said:


> That's why I switched to FOBs.


Because they photograph better?:angel:


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

There was a thread some where that they were using straws cut open the glued to the arrow.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Good idea, probably would never have thought of it!


----------

